# Welcher Monitor? 4k, 32" gute Farben? bis 500 Euro



## Tischi89 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir zwei rausgesucht und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden bzw. weiß nicht so richtig wonach ich mich entscheiden soll..?

Einmal der hier:  

ViewSonic VX3211-4K-mhd ab €' '377,02 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

vs.

LG Electronics 32UD59-B ab €' '449,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Beide haben auch freesync was ein plus ist wenn mal bald neue amd karten kommen sollten..

Ich würde auch bis max 500 Euro ausgeben (wenn die Argumente stimmen) und mir reichen auch 30 Zoll und wenn es einen TN Panel gibt mit akzeptablen Farben nehme ich auch den.  Ich schaue superviele Filme und deshalb ist 4es mir wichtig!
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich besitze seit über nem Jahr den hier und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Samsung  U32H850UMU ab 488,97 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Hat ein VA-Panel; sehr kontrastreich und tiefes Schwarz. Im Vergleich zu den beiden von dir aufgelisteten Monitoren nutzt meiner noch die Quantum Dot-Technologie, was zu sehr satte und kräftige Farben führt.


----------



## Tischi89 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich besitze seit über nem Jahr den hier und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Samsung  U32H850UMU ab 488,97 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> Hat ein VA-Panel; sehr kontrastreich und tiefes Schwarz. Im Vergleich zu den beiden von dir aufgelisteten Monitoren nutzt meiner noch die Quantum Dot-Technologie, was zu sehr satte und kräftige Farben führt.



wow der sieht echt gut aus...meinst du es lohnt sich ca. 90 euro mehr für quantum dot technologie zuu bezahlen? weil das ist augenscheinlich das einzige was ihn von den anderen unterscheidet...


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ne gute Frage, die ich dir so leider nicht direkt beantworten kann, da ich die anderen beiden Monitore nie live gesehen habe. So etwas könnte man nur im direkten Vergleich feststellen.
Prinzipiell liest man jedoch viel gutes über die Quantum Dot-Technologie.

Wenn du dir den Preisverlauf anschaust, kannst du feststellen, dass es den Monitor vor ca. 2 Monaten auch für 399€ gab. Grundsätzlich würde ich an deiner Stelle, falls es jetzt nicht dringend eilt, noch max. 1-2 Monate warten, da jetzt die Weihnachtsaison im Einzelhandel losgeht, und somit bestimmt noch paar gute Angebote reinkommen werden.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich besitze seit über nem Jahr den hier und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Samsung  U32H850UMU ab 488,97 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> Hat ein VA-Panel; sehr kontrastreich und tiefes Schwarz. Im Vergleich zu den beiden von dir aufgelisteten Monitoren nutzt meiner noch die Quantum Dot-Technologie, was zu sehr satte und kräftige Farben führt.



Mit dem Monitor liebäugele ich auch gerade. Was mich noch abschreckt, ist die offenbar große Serienstreuung bei diesem Monitor. Die einen schreiben er pfeift, die anderen sagen er ist lautlos, dann sehen manche Leute bei hauptsächlich weißem Schirm, also bei Office-Anwendungen, hell/dunkel-Streifen, wieder andere schreiben was von Grauschleier über dem gesamten Monitor und schließlich haben manche Exemplare offenbar starkes Backlight-Bleeding und/oder eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung.

Du schreibst ja, du bist mit deinem Exemplar zufrieden. Würdest du bitte mal einen weißen Hintergrund einstellen bzw. einfach ein leeres Office-Dokument im Vollformat anzeigen und schauen, ob du auch solche Streifen siehst? Das scheint der am häufigsten beschriebene Darstellungsfehler bei diesem Monitor zu sein. 

Ich nehme mal an, in Spielen taugt der Monitor was? Monitore mit mehr als 60 FPS hatte ich auch noch nie, aber ohne nennenswertes Ghosting und Schlieren sollte er schon sein. Darüber finde ich nirgends Aussagen, weil Samsung dieses Modell eher als Gerät für das Büro, nicht für Spiele vermarktet.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mal in einem ,,Test'' gelesen dass der Samsung einen hohen Input lag haben soll. Da das allerdings nur ein Erfahrungsartikel war, muss das ja nicht stimmen. Ich warte auch schon seit 2 Jahren dass dieser Monitor unter 450€ fällt aber ich habe mich immernoch nicht entschieden diesen zu kaufen. Jetzt ist ja ein neuer Monitor mit angeblich demselben Panel für 100€ weniger erschienen.
Samsung U32J590 ab €'*'394,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Monitore mit Hersteller: Samsung, Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland von dem oben gibt's auch schon wieder ein ,,neueres Modell".


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in einem ,,Test'' gelesen dass der Samsung einen hohen Input lag haben soll. Da das allerdings nur ein Erfahrungsartikel war, muss das ja nicht stimmen. Ich warte auch schon seit 2 Jahren dass dieser Monitor unter 450€ fällt aber ich habe mich immernoch nicht entschieden diesen zu kaufen. Jetzt ist ja ein neuer Monitor mit angeblich demselben Panel für 100€ weniger erschienen.
> Samsung U32J590 ab €'*'394,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Monitore mit Hersteller: Samsung, Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland von dem oben gibt's auch schon wieder ein ,,neueres Modell".



Sicher, dass der das gleiche Panel hat? Zumindest Quantumdot hat er nicht und gerade der größere Farbraum ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Tischi89 (4. Oktober 2018)

Quantum dot lohnenswert oder nicht ist jetzt immernoch die Frage...und der für 100 euro weniger hat's definitiv nicht


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der das gleiche Panel hat? Zumindest Quantumdot hat er nicht und gerade der größere Farbraum ist mir wichtig.



Laut Datenblatt hat der das Panel nur ohne die Quantum Dot Schicht. Allerdings wird das in dieser Preiskategorie kein echtes Quantum Dot sein, sondern nur eine weitere Folie im Display.


----------



## Rolk (4. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in einem ,,Test'' gelesen dass der Samsung einen hohen Input lag haben soll. Da das allerdings nur ein Erfahrungsartikel war, muss das ja nicht stimmen. Ich warte auch schon seit 2 Jahren dass dieser Monitor unter 450€ fällt aber ich habe mich immernoch nicht entschieden diesen zu kaufen. Jetzt ist ja ein neuer Monitor mit angeblich demselben Panel für 100€ weniger erschienen.
> Samsung U32J590 ab €'*'394,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Monitore mit Hersteller: Samsung, Diagonale ab 30", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland von dem oben gibt's auch schon wieder ein ,,neueres Modell".



Also wenn du mit dem U32J590 liebäugelst, den gab es bei Notebooksbilliger.de schon für knapp über 300 €. Wird sicher nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also wenn du mit dem U32J590 liebäugelst, den gab es bei Notebooksbilliger.de schon für knapp über 300 €. Wird sicher nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein.



Dieser soll leider sehr sperrig sein von daher wird es eher der u32h850, welchen es allerdings nur noch als umu variante gibt, was auch immer das sein soll. Gibts einen Unteschied zwischen dem normalem und dem umu?


----------



## Rolk (4. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dieser soll leider sehr sperrig sein von daher wird es eher der u32h850, welchen es allerdings nur noch als umu variante gibt, was auch immer das sein soll. Gibts einen Unteschied zwischen dem normalem und dem umu?



Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das es den Monitor in 2 Varianten gab.^^

Was meinst du mit sperrig?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Oktober 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das es den Monitor in 2 Varianten gab.^^
> 
> Was meinst du mit sperrig?



Keine Höhenverstellung und keine Pivot Funktion. Mir war das Wort dafür entfallen.

Leider gibts davon 2 Varianten, allerdings finde ich nur noch die umu variante und leider gibts zwichen den beiden keinen Vergleichstest. Scheint wohl an den Medien vorbeigegangen zu sein. Aber Samsung baut eingentlich nur gute Tvs und Monitore. Habe zumindest bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit deren Tvs, Monitoren und Smartphones gemacht. Klar, Software für Smartphones ist da ein tabu Thema aber der Rest ist meistens super, obwohl man auch die Samsung software selbst ganz gut optimieren kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Mit dem Monitor liebäugele ich auch gerade. Was mich noch abschreckt, ist die offenbar große Serienstreuung bei diesem Monitor. Die einen schreiben er pfeift, die anderen sagen er ist lautlos, dann sehen manche Leute bei hauptsächlich weißem Schirm, also bei Office-Anwendungen, hell/dunkel-Streifen, wieder andere schreiben was von Grauschleier über dem gesamten Monitor und schließlich haben manche Exemplare offenbar starkes Backlight-Bleeding und/oder eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung.



Konnte bisher zwei Exemplare mit Testbildern begutachten und beide waren einwandfrei im Bezug zur Ausleuchtung und Homogenität. Kann natürlich sein, dass es sich bei beiden Monitoren um zwei Glückstreffer handelt.




Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja, du bist mit deinem Exemplar zufrieden. Würdest du bitte mal einen weißen Hintergrund einstellen bzw. einfach ein leeres Office-Dokument im Vollformat anzeigen und schauen, ob du auch solche Streifen siehst? Das scheint der am häufigsten beschriebene Darstellungsfehler bei diesem Monitor zu sein.



Hab's mir mal angeschaut und kann keine hell/dunkel Streifen feststellen, allerdings kann ich dir bestätigen, dass das Weiß bei sehr niedriger Helligkeit gräulich wirkt. Ich find's jetzt nicht so schwerwiegend aber könnte sein, dass je nach dem was man vom alten Monitor gewöhnt ist, so etwas als Nachteil empfinden könnte.



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, in Spielen taugt der Monitor was? Monitore mit mehr als 60 FPS hatte ich auch noch nie, aber ohne nennenswertes Ghosting und Schlieren sollte er schon sein. Darüber finde ich nirgends Aussagen, weil Samsung dieses Modell eher als Gerät für das Büro, nicht für Spiele vermarktet.



Da ich mit dem Monitor 80% Spiele und 20% Homeoffice, habe ich selten komplett weiße Flächen und das leichte grau ist mir sogar bisher nicht mal aufgefallen, bis du es jetzt erwähnt hast. Beim spielen macht er dafür ne sehr gute Figur, die Farben strahlen förmlich, das Schwarz ist richtig tief, und die Farben sowie die Helligkeit sind gleichmäßig bei meinem Monitor. Bleeding, Ghosting oder Schlieren konnte ich auch nicht erkennen. Ich vermute,  dass Samsung diesen Monitor nicht unter Gaming vermarktet weil er keine 144hz hat. 

Mein persönliches Fazit: Ich habe ihn vor über nem Jahr für über 500€ gekauft und bin bis dato sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Da ich auch ne Ps4 Pro darüber betreibe und es zum Kaufdatum tatsächlich keinen 32" UHD-Monitor mit einem HDMI 2.0 gab, außer diesen, fiel mir die Entscheidung leicht. Ich würde mal abwarten, ob es den Monitor nicht bald wieder für 399€ gibt (Black Friday vielleicht), für das Geld ist der Monitor wirklich top.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Keine Höhenverstellung und keine Pivot Funktion. Mir war das Wort dafür entfallen..



Die Höhenverstellung war am tiefsten Punkt meiner Meinung nach immer noch zu hoch, hinzu kam, dass der Fuß des Monitors viel zu groß und sperrig auf dem Tisch war, wodurch ich ihn nicht mal ganz an die Wand stellen konnte, da der Fuß nach hinten hin noch raus ragte, was sehr nachteilig ist, wenn man schon einen fetten 32"er auf'm Schreibtisch stehen hat. Hab ihn dann kurzerhand per Wandhalterung an die Wand gehangen und Schreibtisch bisschen weg von der Wand damit ein angenehmer Abstand vorhanden ist. Jetzt liegt er auch quasi mit Unterkante auf Höhe der Tischkante, was auch ideal ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Höhenverstellung war am tiefsten Punkt meiner Meinung nach immer noch zu hoch, hinzu kam, dass der Fuß des Monitors viel zu groß und sperrig auf dem Tisch war, wodurch ich ihn nicht mal ganz an die Wand stellen konnte, da der Fuß nach hinten hin noch raus ragte, was sehr nachteilig ist, wenn man schon einen fetten 32"er auf'm Schreibtisch stehen hat. Hab ihn dann kurzerhand per Wandhalterung an die Wand gelegt und Schreibtisch bisschen weg von der Wand damit ein angenehmer Abstand vorhanden ist. Jetzt liegt er auch quasi mit Unterkante auf Höhe der Tischkante, was auch ideal ist.



Ich bezog mich auf den u32j. Trotzdem verstehe ich deinen Beiträg nicht richtig...Du hast den an die Wand gelegt????Könntest du das mal fotografieren?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Du hast den an die Wand gelegt????Könntest du das mal fotografieren?



Also ich meinte an die Wand per Halterung gehangen, wurde von mir jetzt auch im Ursprungspost korrigiert.

Ich kann gerne ein Foto hochladen, leider weiß ich nicht wie das hier funktioniert, vielleicht kannst du es mir sagen?


----------



## sikeij (5. Oktober 2018)

Hab seit Dienstag den
AOC U3277PWQU im Test - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor Kaufempfehlung?

Kann ich empfehlen. Ist auch ein Test bei. Ist Preis-Leistung Sieger. Höhen- und Neigungsverstellbar, gute Farben und Blickwinkel. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Monitor skaliert die Auflösung gut. Ich merke bei Wqhd keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

sikeij schrieb:


> Hab seit Dienstag den
> AOC U3277PWQU im Test - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor Kaufempfehlung?
> 
> Kann ich empfehlen. Ist auch ein Test bei. Ist Preis-Leistung Sieger. Höhen- und Neigungsverstellbar, gute Farben und Blickwinkel. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Monitor skaliert die Auflösung gut. Ich merke bei Wqhd keinen Unterschied.



Abgesehen davon, dass die da absolut nichts messen, hört sich das schonmal so wie beim u32h850 an. Scheint als müsste man sich den einfach mal kaufen. Mal schauen....Habe jetzt grade mein Ryzen System optimal eingestellt und mit dem neuen nvidia Treiber habe ich jetzt auch keine Bildfehler mehr. Darum verschiebt sich die Anschaffung eines 4k Monitors noch. Danke für den Tipp. Würdest du bitte mal ein Foto von deinem Monitor posten?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Oktober 2018)

sikeij schrieb:


> Hab seit Dienstag den
> AOC U3277PWQU im Test - 32 Zoll 4K Monitor Kaufempfehlung?
> 
> Kann ich empfehlen. Ist auch ein Test bei. Ist Preis-Leistung Sieger. Höhen- und Neigungsverstellbar, gute Farben und Blickwinkel. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Monitor skaliert die Auflösung gut. Ich merke bei Wqhd keinen Unterschied.



Zunächst einmal: warum kaufst du dir einen UHD-Monitor um dann in WQHD zu spielen? Ist das nicht ein bischen sinnlos, oder stehst du auf die Unschärfe, die sich durch die Skalierung zwangsläufig ergibt?

Dieser "Test" ist bestenfalls ein Erfahrungsbericht. Bei diesem Satz in dem sogenannten Test stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf: 





> Die Reaktionszeit wird von AOC mit 4 Millisekunden angegeben, was sich absolut ausreichend für flottes Gaming herausstellt.


 Er plappert also brav die Herstellerangabe nach ohne sie zu überprüfen. Es ist ja schön, dass das für ihn "ausreichend flott" ist, was immer das bedeutet, dummerweise empfindet jeder das nun einmal anders. Kleine Nebensächlichkeiten wie Inputlags, Schlieren oder Ghosting werden gleich gar nicht erwähnt. Auch schreibt der "Tester" kein Wort über die Spiele, mit denen er den Monitor auf Gamingtauglichkeit überprüft hat. Vielleicht waren es ja XCOM oder Civilization, bei denen Schlieren oder Ghosting kaum von Interesse sind? Insgesamt wirft so ein "Test" Fragen auf anstatt sie zu klären. Mit anderen Worten: dieser sogenannte Test ist für´s Klo. Ist für dich alles richtig, nur weil es irgendwo im Internet steht?

[Edit] Ich habe einen echten Test gefunden. Dein toller Monitor hat ein Inputlag von *84 Millisekunden!*  Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Viewing Angles, Uniformity, Response & Lag - AOC U3277PWQU UHD Professional Monitor Review

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Also ich meinte an die Wand per Halterung gehangen, wurde von mir jetzt auch im Ursprungspost korrigiert.
> 
> Ich kann gerne ein Foto hochladen, leider weiß ich nicht wie das hier funktioniert, vielleicht kannst du es mir sagen?



Foto aufnehmen, dann auf den Rechner kopieren, dann auf Antworten, dann auf erweitert, Anhang hinzufügen, hinzufügen, hochladen, Antworten


----------



## sikeij (5. Oktober 2018)

Meine Graka ist nicht stark genug um jedes Spiel in 4k darzustellen und am Ende sind mir dann die fps wichtiger. Ich nutze meinen Rechner zu ca. 50% für Multimedia und da ist 4k schon geil.
Zum Inputlag... In dem Test liegen bis auf einen Bq alle zwischen 79 und 88. Der kostet dann auch ca. 250€ mehr... Hab ja nie gesagt das der Aoc die Spitze der Nahrungskette ist. Er ist eine (wie ich finde) günstige Alternative. Der TE kann ja entscheiden was er will. Gute Farben und Blickwinkel bietet er und laut Titel ist das für den TE wichtig.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Oktober 2018)

sikeij schrieb:


> In dem Test liegen bis auf einen Bq alle zwischen 79 und 88.



Du sagst es: In DEM Test. In dem Test geht es gar nicht um Gaming-Monitore. Auch der BenQ-Monitor in dem Test ist keineswegs schnell. Auch ein Inputlag von 79 ms ist für Spieler normalerweise indiskutabel, es sei denn, man spielt gemächliche Aufbau- oder Rundenstrategie-Spiele. Da wir uns hier in einem Forum für Computerspiele-Hardware befinden, hielt ich es für angebracht, auf die Schwächen deiner reichlich unreflektierten Empfehlung hinweisen.


----------



## sikeij (5. Oktober 2018)

Das kommt letztendlich auf die Ansprüche an. Manche zocken auf der Konsole am TV... Die sehen sich wahrscheinlich auch als Gamer. Ich hab als Laie vor dem Kauf versucht mich zu informieren, stundenlang. Es entscheidet am Ende das Nutzungsverhalten und die Präferenzen. Im 32 Zoll 4k Bereich gibt es nicht hunderte Alternativen und die Gamingmonitore bringen lt meinen Recherchen gravierende Nachteile bei anderer Nutzung. Meist TN Panels mit schlechtem Blickwinkel. Konzipiert für Gamer die die ganze Zeit frontal davor sitzen. Ich nutze den Moni auch als TV mit Receiver, also mehr gemischt und seh mich trotzdem auch als Gamer. Zwar meist "nur" Fifa, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Wenn dann auch noch Geld eine Rolle spielt fallen einige ebenfalls raus. Die krassen Monis für Bildbearbeiter und Grafiker z. B.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Oktober 2018)

sikeij schrieb:


> Das kommt letztendlich auf die Ansprüche an. Manche zocken auf der Konsole am TV... Die sehen sich wahrscheinlich auch als Gamer. Ich hab als Laie vor dem Kauf versucht mich zu informieren, stundenlang. Es entscheidet am Ende das Nutzungsverhalten und die Präferenzen. Im 32 Zoll 4k Bereich gibt es nicht hunderte Alternativen und die Gamingmonitore bringen lt meinen Recherchen gravierende Nachteile bei anderer Nutzung. Meist TN Panels mit schlechtem Blickwinkel. Konzipiert für Gamer die die ganze Zeit frontal davor sitzen. Ich nutze den Moni auch als TV mit Receiver, also mehr gemischt und seh mich trotzdem auch als Gamer. Zwar meist "nur" Fifa, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> Wenn dann auch noch Geld eine Rolle spielt fallen einige ebenfalls raus. Die krassen Monis für Bildbearbeiter und Grafiker z. B.



Alles richtig. Das Problem, das ich mit deinem anfänglichen Posting habe, ist, dass du das leider bei deiner unreflektierten Empfehlung (ich kann nicht anders als mich hier zu wiederholen) keinen dieser Punkte erwähnst. Auch erwähnst du dort nicht, dass du von der Materie nach deinen oben zitierten Worten nicht wirklich Ahnung hast. Sich "stundenlang" zu informieren, also vermutlich unsystematisch im Internet herumzulesen, genügt wohl kaum für eine Empfehlung, die für den Empfänger deiner Empfehlung eine Investition von rund 500 Euro bedeutet. Du hast einfach mal eine Empfehlung rausgehauen, zack - aus die Maus. Ist im Internet ja so schön einfach. Dies noch dazu auf Basis eines sogenannten Tests der nicht im geringsten als solcher durchgeht. 

Wenn du dich mit der Materie richtig befasst hättest, hättest du zwangsläufig irgendwann auf die Seite Prad.de stoßen müssen. Dort hättest du sehen können, wie man Monitore professionell testet und welche Kriterien dabei beachtet werden müssen. Die Tester dort legen genau offen, was sie testen, womit sie es testen und warum sie das tun. So macht es die Redaktion der PCGH übrigens auch, wie es für Tester, die diesen Namen verdienen, selbstverständlich ist. DANN kann man Empfehlungen abgeben, dann könnte man sogar auf Monitore hinweisen (HINWEISEN, nicht sie empfehlen), die man selber gar nicht gesehen hat, weil man den Tests einigermaßen trauen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Foto aufnehmen, dann auf den Rechner kopieren, dann auf Antworten, dann auf erweitert, Anhang hinzufügen, hinzufügen, hochladen, Antworten



Vielen Dank, hab heute was dazugelernt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hab heute was dazugelernt



Achja Wolfenstein....Kein Wunder, dass du nichts zu meckern hast Das Spiel läuft mit der Vulkan api, hat selber einen super geringen Input lag und läuft auf allen Systemen super. Sieht super aus mit der Wandhalterung.


----------



## Tischi89 (12. Oktober 2018)

Sooo Leute! Ich habe mich jetzt für einen Bildschirm entschieden: Samsung U32H850UMU 32"

QLED wollte ich mir mal gönnen und es gab bei ebay grade eine gute Möglichkeit...habe ihn für 350 geschossen, 3 Monate alt mit Rechnung usw...

Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps! Leider gibt es für den Monitor kaum seriöse Testberichte aber ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2018)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> Sooo Leute! Ich habe mich jetzt für einen Bildschirm entschieden: Samsung U32H850UMU 32"
> 
> QLED wollte ich mir mal gönnen und es gab bei ebay grade eine gute Möglichkeit...habe ihn für 350 geschossen, 3 Monate alt mit Rechnung usw...
> 
> Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps! Leider gibt es für den Monitor kaum seriöse Testberichte aber ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden!



Könntest du den einmal ausgiebig testen, ein paar Fotos erstellen und dann ein paar Eindrücke schildern? Das wäre super um einen Ersteindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## Tischi89 (12. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Könntest du den einmal ausgiebig testen, ein paar Fotos erstellen und dann ein paar Eindrücke schildern? Das wäre super um einen Ersteindruck zu bekommen.



klar ich kann es in einem kurztest machen...bin mir aber sicher dass Fotos mit meinem OP3t überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig sind, farben verfälschen und den Monitor nicht gut wiedergegeben. Ich kann es natürlich versuchen. Werde es eher eschreiben.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2018)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> klar ich kann es in einem kurztest machen...bin mir aber sicher dass Fotos mit meinem OP3t überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig sind, farben verfälschen und den Monitor nicht gut wiedergegeben. Ich kann es natürlich versuchen. Werde es eher schreiben.



Es geht ja auch ums Zubehör aber schreiben ist auch gut


----------



## Tischi89 (12. Oktober 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch ums Zubehör aber schreiben ist auch gut


 neben logischerweise kaltgerätekabel gab es ein HMDI Kabel UND ein DP Kabel....recht üppig wie ich finde. Oder warst du auf was andere aus?

BTW: Falls man hofft die Blickwinkelstabilität ist ähnlich wie bei einem IPS Panel wird man leider enttäuscht. Sie ist aber trotzdem sehr gut und es ist kein Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Oktober 2018)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> Quantum dot lohnenswert oder nicht ist jetzt immernoch die Frage...und der für 100 euro weniger hat's definitiv nicht



QD ist mehr schein als sein hatte beides im direkten vergleich.
Ausser das der mit QD manche Farben total übersättigt dargestellt hat und teils falsch  (gerade rot und grün) war nix anders als dem ohne QD.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2018)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Input Lag bei Spielen aus. Merkt man da eine spürbare Verzögerung?


----------

